

The war on curly braces and angle brackets - marklit
http://techblog.stickyworld.com/war-on-curly-braces-and-angle-brackets.html

======
chrismcband
I like the common indented syntax you get with this approach. Much less work
for your brain when working with coffeescript, SASS and JADE.

